# Winrar Mac Problems Plz Help



## WINRAR PROBS! (Jun 2, 2008)

hi, i've been with apple mac osx for a while and i've always had problems downloading stuff and choosing a application and starting it up.

And i relised that i hadn't downloaded and installed WINRAR to expand stuff and de-code them, so i downloaded WINRAR and every time i go to expand a profile the expanding progress bar goes to about half way then closes and makes a dinging sound and it doesn't finish expanding, i am not that good with computers so if anyone has a solution on how to fix this problem please help.

Oh by the way the program i am trying to expand is 
*PrioX Bot v7.2.7.rar*, all my mates have successfully got it up and running but they are all using Microsoft and they have no clue how to use a apple mac and neither do i :4-dontkno:4-dontkno

Thank You :grin:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

WinRar is a Windows program, not a Mac one, so it isn't doing anything for you. The .rar archive format isn't supported very well on the Mac. Main reason for that is that most files that are in a .rar archive won't work on a Mac to begin with. Infact, a quick search of the file that you are trying to expand shows that it is a Windows only app, so it will not work on your Mac.


----------



## Ironham (May 17, 2008)

well if you do want to extract from a .rar file on a mac you can use the program UnrarX (name speaks for itself)


----------

